# excessive ILF bow limb vibration



## Poynor (Nov 21, 2015)

All check out the top limb in the video. Is there a way to tune this vibration out. I would like to make this bow dead in the hand. The noise and vibration drives me crazy. 
<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http%3A%2F%2Fvid1292.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fb578%2FPoynor%2FMobile%2520Uploads%2F2014-10%2FVIDEO0029_zpsr4l4ajpy.mp4&title=">


----------



## Poynor (Nov 21, 2015)

Not sure why video didn't work


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 22, 2015)

Do you have the tiller set at the fades?


----------



## Poynor (Nov 22, 2015)

*video*


----------



## Poynor (Nov 22, 2015)

Jake the tiller is at even set. Not sure what you mean about tiller set a fades.


----------



## Todd Cook (Nov 22, 2015)

Even tiller at brace height does not necessarily equal even limb timing. I would suspect one of the limbs is bottoming out quicker than the other when you release. Finger pressure on the string, nock height, and tiller all play a role. The beauty of that type bow is you can probably fix it with just tiller adjustments.


----------



## Todd Cook (Nov 22, 2015)

I watched the video after I posted. I definitely think its a timing problem. Your form looks fine but the bow does have a lot of vibration. What kind of string? And how much do those arrows weigh?


----------



## Dennis (Nov 22, 2015)

Check tiller where limbs leave the riser


----------



## Poynor (Nov 22, 2015)

Gents arrows are in the high 400's if I remember I think 480 grains or so. The string is  a fastflight.


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 23, 2015)

Poynor said:


> Jake the tiller is at even set. Not sure what you mean about tiller set a fades.



Measure from the back of the limb where it contacts to the riser to the string. This is the tiller.
It looks to me the bottom limb may be returning to brace a little quicker than the top limb, causing the string to whip.

I shoot 3 under and generally set my tiller 1/16" positive.


----------



## Poynor (Nov 23, 2015)

So today I made some progress. I got the tiller set to 8 inches on top and bottem limbs. Set brace height to 8 1/2 and got rid of those string leeches and put some wool puffs on the string. It helped a lot not perfect but a huge difference.  So can someone give me a positive tiller exapmle?   Keep in mind I am shooting this bow with a fix crawl. I'm sure it will be louder than normal shooting it this way.


----------



## Todd Cook (Nov 23, 2015)

If you're shooting a fixed crawl, try leaving the top measurement at 8 and set the bottom at 7&3/4- 7&7/8. It's called negative tiller and because your fingers are so far down the string it may help. I bet it will be quieter.


----------



## Poynor (Nov 28, 2015)

Well I got it about as good as it will get . Still  vibrating a little. Todd that negative tiller helped thanks all


----------

